# Pittsburgh Competition



## MennoniteCuber1 (Oct 4, 2014)

There's a Pittsburgh competition coming up next Saturday. Any cubers here that are from Pittsburgh and going? It doesn't have as many events, for instance, it skips 4x4. I'm thinking about going.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 4, 2014)

27 people have signed up so far.

Unless there are more people coming, I could win :>


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Oct 4, 2014)

May I ask if you are close to Pittsburgh?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm about 4 hours away


----------



## cubestar11 (Oct 10, 2014)

I wanted to go so bad but it is the day I leave town  I think 43 people are going.


----------



## cubestar11 (Oct 10, 2014)

Someone told me the guy who holds the world record for clock is going. That would be cool to watch


----------



## Mikel (Oct 10, 2014)

cubestar11 said:


> Someone told me the guy who holds the world record for clock is going. That would be cool to watch



His name is Evan Liu and not only is he going, but he is organizing the competition.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 10, 2014)

At this competition, i'll be selling: 

black florian modded lanlan skewb - $8
white yj shensu 4x4 - $5
black yj sulong - $4
black maru 2x2 - $4
black shengshou 2x2 - $4
white lanlan 2x2 - $4
miracle sphere - $4

please message me if you are interested.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Oct 14, 2014)

I ended up with a 5x5 that isn't mine. if you lost a 5x5, send me a message with a description of it and i will get it back to you.


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 20, 2014)

I lost a moyu skewb


----------



## ryak2002 (Oct 28, 2014)

my muyo skewb was on the scramble table


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 28, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> my muyo skewb was on the scramble table



You're not going to get it back unless you get extremely lucky.


----------

